# Coming off Cerazette



## Twinkle Toes

I have just been reading some articles on Cerazette and now I am a bit worried!

I came off the pop 7 weeks ago now, I wanted to let my body get back to "normal" and as I was ill I used that tine to come off. I have not gone back on the pop.

I am still waiting for AF, thought I'd do some research and have found out that it can take up to a year for AF to return and it can really affect fertility.

I'm now really worried and was wondering if anyone had come off Cerazette before TTC and had any info?


----------



## Poshie

I understand it can take up to a year to get back to 'normal' cycles after coming off any brand of pill. However, everyone is different and they say your cycle is likely to return to how it was before you took the pill. You are by no means the only one who had to wait for their af to show up. If it hasn't shown after a while, I would probably see the doctor. Try not to worry though, as it is not unusual.


----------



## Twinkle Toes

Thank you. :hugs:

I think I am worried about it affecting your fertility bit I have never heard of this before! 

I also never realised it would take so long for my cycle to return! I never saw AF while I was on the POP. I have been having symptoms of a period, bloated saw boobs, emotional, cramps, feeling slightly sick but no spotting or any type of bleeding. 

When I spoke to my DR about coming off the pill and asked for advice all she could give me was not to. So I am waiting until I have moved to see the new DR and hoping she is more helpful!

I can't beleve I recommended this pill to people! I never had this problem after the injection.


----------



## maddiwatts19

i took cezarrette, and it took me about 8/9 weeks before af returned! but everyones body's different. if your really worried, go to your doctor and ask to see someone else! to be honesti dont find fertility a problem, as i'm pregnant!! also, can i ask where you got these articles from? i only ever trust things i get direct from my doctor. hope af shows up soon hun, and you can put your mind at ease! x


----------



## Poshie

It's true that the pill has been very heavily researched and there is no evidence to show it affects your long term fertility. Did you have regular periods before you went on bc? Chances are your af will show up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Twinkle Toes

I found it on a number of diffrent sights

Thats why I started a tread on here to get your opinions! There was just so many different things said! 

It's good to here your preg Maddiwatts19 :happydance:  I wish you lots of luck! 

I guess there is no way of telling if this is or has been a problem for me until I have stated TTC myself.

The general gist of it then is to keep waiting and AF will come knocking at my door when she's ready (sooner rather than later though)

Before the POP and the injection I did have a regular cycle! 

Thank you both


----------



## charliemeg

I too have just come off cerezzette and have to say had nothing but trouble with it.:cry: 

I came off 3 months ago but have been the opposite. I have had a AF every 2 weeks and have been bed ridden with sickness and nausea for the last 3 days. I thought it was a stomach bug but am convinced it is the pill because my mood has changed (as you can tell I am not in a great mood today lol) and had bad headaches, I was told it would take upto 3 months for it to come out of my system. _Different subject but if anyone has any cures for stomach bugs it would be greatly appreciated_ :blush:

I wish I never went on it in the first place. It started to make my skin turn patchy and discoloured. I would recommened anyone to stay away from this pill. I also read some articles but I would not worry about it I am sure your AF will turn up soon as I am proof. I have been doing Natural family planning since. It seems the better option.:hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

i came off Cerazette too when we stared ttc. i had been taking it for years as i have PCOS, it took my body about 8 weeks to return to normal, and even with PCOS we concieved after 9months of coming off the pill :)


----------



## Twinkle Toes

Thanks Girls,

Sorry I haven't been here but I have no computer at home!

I have taken all of what you have said on, and I gonna stop thinking about it and let AF comes when she come's.

Thanks again!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sheridon1984

Hi Twinkle Toes, I'm new on here today! I have been taking Cerazette for a while (on other brands before including Dianette, for about 10 years in total) also, I stopped taking it 4 weeks ago yesterday so I'm in the same boat as you! 

I was going to keep taking it until the end of this month but when I started reading the forums about how long it can take to return to normal I stopped earlier. My Husband and I had planned to start trying after Christmas when we go skiing but I'm abit worried I won't have any normality back by then!

Good luck to you and let me know how you get on x


----------



## Twinkle Toes

:hi: Sheridon1984

Nice to meet you. 

Any sign of AF yet I myself am still wating but I have decided to put it to the back of my mind! I'm glad I stopped taking it when I did. OH and I are not going to be trying for a :baby: for at least 2 years but by then my cycle will be back to normal. :happydance: I should also know when my peak times are by then too.

It's now been 7 week since I came off the pop, where as last week I as having aches and pains this week I have just been normal. Nothing no aches sickness nothing so I am not too worried. If nothing has hppened by the time I have moved I will go to the DR just to check that everything is working ok and there is not another problem (I am sure there is not) 

Welcome to BNB :hi:

And I wish you all the best when you do start TTC! :sex: :wink:

Keep me informed of any progress with AF

:hug:


----------



## nightkd

Just wanted to add, I was on Cerazette for about 3 months, and my period came after a month. I just came off it recently, after being on it again for about 6 months and my period came on day 43! I've been having slight cramps for the past few days, and on day 28 now! So...fingers crossed my cycle'll be getting back to normal soon too.

Hope yours does too! :D

xxx


----------



## Twinkle Toes

:hi: 

Fingers crossed for you too!

:hugs:

It does seem like the first one takes ages to come! 

When are you planing on TTC


----------



## sheridon1984

Hey Twinkle Toes, sorry it's taken a while to reply - i thought i would get a email to say someone else had replied to the thread! Nevermind :cry:

Well no AF progress yet, now on week 6 of the waiting game! I expect it will arrive at the most awkward time possible but thats just sods law isnt it!

On a good note my cousins wife gave birth to a healthy baby girl last night so that was nice to hear - just can't wait until the day comes that we can ring around everyone to tell them our baby delivery news! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Twinkle Toes

Hi babe I am still waiting too :hissy:

She's taking the sweet time about it! I am moving this weekend and have a 3 & half hr drive so you can guarantee it will happen then! :hissy:

Thats really good news about your cosines wife! Have they named her yet! I know what you mean about phoning everyone all my friends are pregnant just given birth or TTC now! But I am glad we are waiting!


----------



## sheridon1984

Yeah they have called her Darcy Jo and she was 7lb 12oz, i expect we will be meeting her over the weekend which will be exciting!

Good luck with the move, we are moving just before Christmas, it will be lovely to have abit more space and plenty of room for children when the time comes! x x


----------



## Twinkle Toes

aw bless

Good luck with you move too! I won't be on BNB for a while after tomo because of the move but I will come looking for you when I come bk


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi! I took Cerazette for about 5 years, and came off it in January this year when we decided to try for a baby. My AF came back about 6 weeks after coming off the pill, and we got our BFP in June this year. I'm now almost 24 weeks :happydance:

Hope it works for you - good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## sheridon1984

Woohoo 62 days after stopping cerazette a/f has come along briefly for a few days anyway!!


----------



## drakey

hey it will be 6 weeks on wednesday since coming off cerezette and no sign yet. although the other night i did notice some brown cm when i wiped but it was only the once and it wasnt much.. thought i would keep you updated, the waiting game is doing my head in now xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Just seen this thread and thought I would add my two-penneth! 

I went on Cerazette in August as my old pill, Cilest, was giving me jip - depression mainly. I was given Cerazette and told to start immediately. Well I bled almost non-stop for 3 weeks then it just stopped...great, no period. But i did get all the symptoms of pregnancy, so much so that I took about a dozen tests convinced I was. 

Well, after 3 months on Cerazette, my depression came back ten fold. I came off the pill on the 6th November and did not get any withdrawal bleed. I got loads of PG symptoms again for about 3-4 weeks. At the end of the 4th week though they all stopped....everything. By no AF. 

She finally showed up on December 16th, day 40!!! She's just leaving now after a 5 day bleed or thereabouts, so I'm on CD6 and hoping for a shorter cycle this time. 

I too had read the articles about it affecting your fertility and taking up to a year for AF to show up. I was very relieved indeed on Monday to get AF (although the pains were murder!!!). We aren't going to be TTC for about 11 months but I came off as the pill was not agreeing with me and do not intend to go back on to anything until after my baby making is done, when I'll get a coil and have done with it!! 

I'm glad to read that others have been ok after taking this pill..I guess only time will tell with me. 
A


----------



## drakey

well this is the 3rd time i have had some brown streaky cm. very sticky. think this is maybe my withdrawal bleed but so glad to know that something down there is happening. 6 weeks on christmas eve i will have come off the pill x


----------



## nin0438

Just to add my experiences....

I was on this pill for nearly 4 yrs - and didn't bleed once in this time - Yay !!

I came off at the start of July and by the end of August I was back to normal - took about 8 wks I think. now I have a bleed every month - it's not regular 28 days as yet - more like 22 - but I do ovulate so no affects on my wanting to TTC

Hang in there - it'll come and when it does you'll probably wish it hadn't as my first was agony !!


----------



## samzi

I think it depends on what type you are taking. I was on Cilest and fell two months later, unfortunetly i had a mc. but goodluck to you :)


----------



## drakey

really really hope my af shows shoon! i hvnt really been getting many signs apart from my little brown streakyness cm. fingers crossed it comes in the next couple of weeks xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Obviously it entirely depends on your body hun. But seriously try not to worry, I fell pg on cerazette. xxx


----------



## drakey

i keep trying not to worry, but its in the back of my mind that there is something wrong with me lol its only been 6 weeks, what am i going to be like in another 6 weeks if nothing shows? but surely the brown streaked cm is a good sign? xx


----------



## ma_xuxu

Hi I'm new to this site but I have been reading lots of threads and feel that I should share my experience with cerazette.

My partner and I have decided to ttc after our summer hols, however after reading the threads I have come off cerazette now. I have been taking it for 9 months now and have had slight breakthrough old blood just twice in this time. 

I stopped taking the pill 1 week ago and af arrived the very next day and lasted for 1 week. I hope this means that my body should return to normal pretty soon.

Prior to taking cerazette I have suffered from migraines since childhood and haven't had one since being on this pill. It has only been since reading the threads that I put 2 and 2 together and realised that the pop had stopped them. I had a migraine today for the first time in months :|

It seems that everyone is very different but hopefully it will make some of you feel better about taking/coming off cerazette.

Fingers crossed that we will conceive without a hitch, i'll keep you updated

A <3


----------



## welshlass

1


----------



## kyrabeth

I came off cerazette at the beginning of april and my cycles are back already, even if it is every two weeks :( better than nothing i guess. It has been hurrendus though, with all the pregnancy symptoms but no baby, if i'd have known the nightmare it would be to get this out of your system i wouldn't have taken it in the first place.


----------



## emmasivad

hi i came off cerazette 7 weeks ago been on it for 6 years since my baby and still no AF for me, hope it dont take too long, as we are ttc 

is any one else been on it this long and when did AF come 
xxx


----------



## amyclaire

hey :)
ive just come off cerazette as it caused me major problems! - may have read in my pop thread.
i had a really weird short af about 2 days after i came off. i know my hormones are still all messed up what with more tiredness than usual and serious moodiness! i wouldnt worry at all; even if i got af and u havent done im sure we all react in different ways. id just get a few ovulation tests in a while so you can see where your bodys at then go for it with the ttc :)
good luck! xxx


----------

